# Fishing tip# 13xx? Monica rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd think most anybody can figure out how from the pix.
Photo 1: Components. Small worm weight spinner blade, 6" #10 leader wire,clevis, one bead, #6 Mustad 34011 stainless steel hook size 6. The end of the spinner blade is within 1/2" of the hook point so fish nip at the end of the blade and get the hook. I generally fish it un-baited but sometimes I have to add a tiny piece of Fishbites or cut bait.

These long shank hooks catch the nippers and are easy to remove.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip and the Don Williams Guitar chords


----------

